# Best stuff for cleaning wheels and exhausts?



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

As the title says really! Just wondered what the best products are for giving the wheels a good clean and then similarly what product to use on the exhaust tips?

Don't want to spend a fortune either so anything mid-range that will do a decent job would be perfect.

Thanks


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Car shampoo does the job for me , for exhaust tip I use metal polish from meguirs,

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

Cheers Kaz. Do you use the metal polish on your wheels too? What car shampoo are you using? 
Have you used Reins stuff before? There's a wash/clay/wax kit on eBay and was wondering if its any good?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

As Kas says as long as you keep on top of them then what ever you use to do the car with will work on the wheels ( use Johnsond Baby bath ) 
On the exhaust | use Autosol but dont use it on the wheels unless they are bear polished alloy


----------



## chubby 46 (Mar 17, 2009)

This is good stuff for the wheels
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/valet-pro ... d_499.html

Also seen some good reviews on this
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engine-an ... d_726.html


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> As Kas says as long as you keep on top of them then what ever you use to do the car with will work on the wheels ( use Johnsond Baby bath )
> On the exhaust | use Autosol but dont use it on the wheels unless they are bear polished alloy


As per previous post really except I use Mer car shampoo...if you keep your wheels clean regularly you just need a sponge and car shampoo..easy and cheap.
Keep off the acid based wheel cleaner because you'll start to strip off the finish if you're not careful ;-)


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> As Kas says as long as you keep on top of them then what ever you use to do the car with will work on the wheels ( use Johnsond Baby bath )
> On the exhaust | use Autosol but dont use it on the wheels unless they are bear polished alloy


Johnson's baby bath?! Really?! Will have to try that!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leebo310 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > As Kas says as long as you keep on top of them then what ever you use to do the car with will work on the wheels ( use Johnsond Baby bath )
> ...


Yes keep an eye out you get them 2 for one in Tescos you want the stuff in the powder blue bottle


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Leebo310 said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Good stuff mate, would never have thought of using that! 
Now if they would just lift the hosepipe ban so I can use my jetwasher.... :x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You can use a jet washer they can run off a big tub of water so just get your self a big tub fill it with water and run your jet wash from that :idea:


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> You can use a jet washer they can run off a big tub of water so just get your self a big tub fill it with water and run your jet wash from that :idea:


Unfortunately I sold our water butt just before Christmas otherwise I definitely would've done this! 
With all this rain anyway the bans gotta be lifted soon :x


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Leebo310 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > You can use a jet washer they can run off a big tub of water so just get your self a big tub fill it with water and run your jet wash from that :idea:
> ...


Well, It's the wettest drought I've ever known ;-)


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

Templar said:


> Well, It's the wettest drought I've ever known ;-)


 :lol: :lol:


----------

